# toll booth collection system using file handling?do any1 knows using c++



## trickr18 (Feb 20, 2011)

guys.,i need toll booth collection system using file handling can any one help mee


----------



## nims11 (Feb 21, 2011)

What help do you need? Be specific...


----------



## trickr18 (Feb 23, 2011)

i need a project or source code of toll tax collection system.in c++


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 23, 2011)

like wht kind off features or program you want??
and u shud try urself first.. we can assist you if any problem comes or while makin algo..


----------



## nims11 (Feb 23, 2011)

trickr18 said:


> i need a project or source code of toll tax collection system.in c++



we are just here to provide help and support, there wont be any point of this forum's existence if we just give away the source code/project.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Feb 23, 2011)

trickr18 said:


> i need a project or source code of toll tax collection system.in c++



please dont make such requests. it's depressing to know that u want something without trying it first.


----------



## trickr18 (Feb 24, 2011)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> please dont make such requests. it's depressing to know that u want something without trying it first.



hey dude..if i got enough time i shouldn't be posting it here...rather than making it....

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------

can't anyone give me the code???i need it urgently....


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 24, 2011)

kk bt still wht kind off features or program/function you want??


----------



## trickr18 (Feb 27, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> kk bt still wht kind off features or program/function you want??


i got some time for project i have to submit it on Wednesday!! so i need in project that an array should be created for big vehicles(trucks,buses,tractors &tankers);light vehicle(cars,motorbikes,van).tax should be mentioned according to type of vehicle.using file handling


----------

